# How.Old.Is.Too.Old?



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

theres an age limit ?


----------



## Trick-Or-Tweat (Sep 30, 2005)

No...but.what.age.is.pushing.it?


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

if you think you are too old, pop out some kids, there's and excuse to go for at least 15 or so more years. maybe more. i heard those things come with alot of responsibility though!


----------



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

hey you forgot grandkids, and greatgrandkids and great great grandkids and....
i will give candy to anyone any age in a costume!
no costume no candy. i think there is a "too young" before walking age is to young,
but in my opinion anyone dressing up is carrying on the Halloween tradition so of course the get either tricked(YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN) or treated.
or i guess you could say no teeth ,no candy lolololol just kidding


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

In the past we've passed treats out to anyone who comes along. This year we're trying to get the smaller kids more involved. It gets de[ressing bringing through group after group afetr group of adults and adolescents, where are the kids?
This year they HAVE TO come into the Dot Room. We're having a raffle with some pretty nice prizes up for grabs. Everybody under 17 can draw. After seeing the "Dot Monsters", it'll be up to the kids if they want to leave or go through the haunt. The first person they meet coming out of the Dot Room is "Psycho the Clown", a chainsaw-wielding maniac over 6' tall, and standing on a table.


----------



## allhallowseve (Sep 15, 2005)

They can drive thamselves my house for all I care...as long as the kids bother to put on *real* costumes!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

I voted for 15, only because it seems to be the age that my kids stopped going out. They went out in 8th grade when they were 14, but the transition into high school seemed to be a natural cut off time. I'll give candy to any adolescent who comes in costume, and we get groups of older teens who are a hoot; very much into the holiday and complimentary/polite. I have problems with the older kids who come out dressed in street clothes and stand there like they're entitled to something. That's why I have some "cheap" candy on hand. I guess I also have issues with the parents pushing infants in strollers who don't even have teethj, and come up with the big sacks looking for hand outs. Oh well, take the good with the bad.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

My kids are 14 and 18 and still dress up and go out so I think as long as you're in the spirit there is no age limit! My daughter and son aren't really in it for the candy, as we have a cauldron full of candy all month long. They just love going out among all the other people in costume and feeling that same Halloween feeling they've felt since they were little kids.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Madame Leota said:


> My kids are 14 and 18 and still dress up and go out so I think as long as you're in the spirit there is no age limit! They just love going out among all the other people in costume and feeling that same Halloween feeling they've felt since they were little kids.


That's a good sentiment! I like that!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi Trick-or-Tweat...is your keyboard's space bar malfunctioning? I once had a keyboard with no 'L'...and had a DEVI_...I mean a HECK of a time getting around THAT.

I think 14 is a little too old to be TOTing...unless the teen is taking younger children around the neighborhood. Teens get bags of chips or rubber bracelets this year. The under 12 set gets better goodies.

boo


----------



## Trick-Or-Tweat (Sep 30, 2005)

In.my.neigbourhood.though...since.I.live.in.a.small.town...people.will.probably.look.at.me.funny.as.if.I'm.crazy.for.going.out.this.year.(grade.9)...let.alone.when.I'm.15!!!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Hope you have a wicked costume planned. Good for you keeping the spirit! OR Just tell 'em you are eight, and you are going as a ninth grader! Happy Halloween!

(you've got me re-thinking the age thing now!)

One is NEVER to old!

boo


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

*T.o.T.* - sorry, couldn't vote on this one...I am also of the opinion that there really is no age limit...

My criteria? An effort at a costume, that's fairly equivalent to your apparent age...a little kid in a cheap, store bought costume is fine - they WANT to be Batman, and mom obviously has no talent or concern - that's not the little kid's fault.

But a teenager, or even more, an adult!! had better have on an original costume, that's not simply a bandana wrapped around their face while wearing street clothes...I've been known to give beers out to Mom's or Dad's in costume who are ToT'ing with their kids...but only candy for the kids (sorry kid - wait 'til your 21).


My sister in law is going to go out with a couple of my kids this year - she'll be ToT'ing along with them, and she's 24...and I see nothing wrong with it, as long as she's in costume...


----------



## MoochJWL (Oct 21, 2003)

We give out candy to anyone who is in costume. I'd rather have older kids trick or treating than doing other things they could be doing. We give candy to adults even, if they have the spirit enough to be in costume.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

I consider this POLL discrimination....

You come to my house in COSTUME--you get something, period.

Last year as a 43 yr old MOM of trick or treaters I was dressed up as a Tavern Wench just _BECAUSE_ of the holiday while trick or treating--

I came home with just as *MUCH* candy as the kids. The older people in the neighborhood kept saying to me_--"NO honey you are dressed up you have to take something"--LOL!_

WHY RUIN  Halloween by putting an *"AGE"* limit on it????

Hell I have even *given* out Jello shots and BEER as "TREATS" around here-- it's HOT in Florida when we ToT-- a COLD BEER is a slice of heaven..
I have also *RECEIVED* Jello shots and BEER....


----------



## DeadlyNightshade (Aug 19, 2005)

I do not believe in age ....so how could I believe in limits??? they are both man-made concepts!!! Not really my style...I am happy to answer the door and bestow both tricks and treats to anyone willing to venture forth into the night....Halloween is too beautiful and powerful to be limited!!!


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

I was 22 years old the last time I went out . Now, I just don't have the time too. Maybe this year I can bump that up to 35 years old. Hmmmmm. Maybe! LOL!


----------



## Fur and Feather (Oct 21, 2004)

Treats for those in costume. Scares for the teens. Beer for the Dads. Enough beer for the Dads and they help you take down for the night.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Aug 18, 2005)

I.think.I.will.join.the.no.space.club.too...=.).he.he.he...

Man, its hard to type that way..

Actually imo, I like any tots who are in the 'spirit of totting' i.e. with a costume... 

It does not matter to me what the age is. Our adult neighbors who tot with their kids get a glass of coffee, beer or wine. However, a 17 year old with a backward sweatshirt chaps my ass.. We keep a bowl of those hard peppermint candies just for those types of totters .. mauahah!!..

I totted up to 17 or 18 for a lark. We all dressed up in highschool and went out and it was a blast. We were sure to stick to the spirit of the tot though. We said "trick or treat!" too..


Man it chaps my ass when they dont say "Trick or Treat!! and Thank you!" err, but thats another thread I guess..


----------



## MichaelMyers (Jun 2, 2004)

id say 20 is too old but then again i dont like TOTing as much as haunting so it all depends on how short you are because you could just be fully covered in cotume and nobody would ever know as long as you didnt speak much lol..


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

I think I could support a "no age limit" revolution, as long as...

1. All trick-or-treaters *really* dress up and don't just show up with a t-shirt and some ketchup splattered on it.

2. All trick-or-treaters say "trick or treat".

3. Most importantly, all trick-or-treaters are polite and civilized.

I just hope the poor kids wouldn't be trying to navigate streets with hordes of teenagers and adults crowding them out.


----------



## Wormyt (Apr 11, 2005)

I have a 14, 15 and almost 20 year old who help me in my haunt and sometimes they too will still go down the road trick or treating. They dress up and they respect other houses decorations. The 19 year old dont really go alot but still sometimes she and a few friends who help me out here will go when its slow here. They enjoy it as much as anyone. Now what i dont like is bullys running and acting nuts around the little kids who may be there first time trick or treating. But so far I have never had any problems here with bigger kids over running the smaller ones. As long as they dress the part and act well and decent then i give them candy as well.


----------



## Count_Molloy (Oct 13, 2005)

none of your ages, i dont think it should matter how old you are really, like what other people have said aslong as you keep the spirit of hallowe'en alive who cares how old you are


----------



## greasemonkey (Sep 15, 2005)

at first I voted 13,then after reading all the posts,I rethought it and as long as you dress up (real costume) it all good!

I will be putting up a sign

NO COSTUME NO CANDY!!!


----------



## norby500 (Mar 28, 2005)

BATFLY said:


> if you think you are too old, pop out some kids, there's and excuse to go for at least 15 or so more years. maybe more. i heard those things come with alot of responsibility though!


wow is that your house in the avatar?

i think the age is about 11 in the U.K.


----------



## morobrany (Oct 5, 2005)

One thing no one's mentioned is "how tall" you can be to go trick-or-treating. I remember being twelve and having grumpy short dads saying, "You're taller than me! You're too old to be trick-or-treating!" Meanwhile, I knew of several short high school guys who were running around still trick-or-treating and not getting any flack.

This definitely soured me on insecure short men, but I also realized that even if I wasn't a high school student, I'd have to dress better if I wanted more treats. So next year's costume was a demented combination of the Cookie Monster mask from when I was five (made from a blue bathroom rug and styrofoam google eyes and felt), two grass skirts (one worn as a ruff) and some particularly loud shirt. I got extra treats for that, which made up for people asking me to stay so they could get the wife and take pictures of "the big goblin."

My feeling with scruffy-poor high school students trick-or-treating is that I'll give extra candy for a good costume, but I'm not going to ruin someone's last fling at youth. You're at the door, you get candy. That simple.

If they had a really great party to go to, they'd be there instead.


----------



## miketom (Oct 8, 2003)

Two years ago I had 4 girls around 23 - 25, dressed up like vampires (strippers) on there way to a club... stop and Trick-or-Treat. I didn't mind!!! LOL!!!

I think as long as they have a costume... any age!!!


Hope those vampires come back again!!!!


----------



## Mistress Evilynn (Oct 11, 2005)

My two sons stopped Trick or Treating when they got to be 13. Once they stopped I still wanted to do stuff for Halloween so that's when I started doing my home haunt and my boys helped me with terrorizing the little kids. I don't care how old you are I'll give you candy if you have a costume on. I give out a lot of candy to the kids but if you show up without a costume you get 1 piece of candy.


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

I think it depends, your never too old to trick or treat, but at some point you should grow up, I found last year its easier to go to wallgreens and buy the candy I like, and then sit at home and make sure everything is working.

Please.fix.your.space.bar..its.driving.me.insane.


----------



## scaredstiff (Oct 14, 2005)

Hello. I love this forum and Halloween so I thought I'd join up.

In regards to the poll, I think age limits, esp. as young as 15, are unfair. Teenagers enjoy Halloween too and it sucks when you're too young to go to the bars, to "old" to Trick or Treat, and you want to participate. There are always homethrown parties and handing out stuff, but it isn't the same.

I think as long whomever is going out puts in effort, then they deserve to continue to be able to go.

Unfortunately I've been to alot of homes that don't feel the same. Two years ago, when in my first year at college(17), my friends and I went out trick or treating and we were ignored and turned away at many houses. Along with that we got snide comments about being too old at some places we were served.

We were all in costumes or face paints and were polite. It annoyed the hell outta us. After that we decided to stick to home parties.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Scaredstiff, I hear ya. I face a similar dilemma - Too old for Rock & Roll, too young to die.
As far as being too old for ToT, I think you're getting too old When.You.Put.A.Period.Between.Every.Word.


----------



## StrangeDOS (Oct 28, 2003)

I don't care how old they are as long as they make an attempt at a costume.

Teenagers with pillow cases sort of piss me off. 

But I'd be fine with it if they had some face paint or a mask....or even a prop of some sort.


----------



## costumemaker4 (Jul 30, 2014)

*THANK you so much*

My mom is now convinced to let me keep going 'till I'm 18!! (then I'm moving out and going ToT until I can't walk anymore)


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't mind the "big kids" coming around, even the really big kids. Actually, I love that they tend to come out later, because the deeper the night gets, the more Halloween-ie it feels.  

I had very few ToTers last year, but a group came right at curfew and I'm sure they were at least 14-15. I heaped candy on them because we had so much left over. They appreciated it. A good time was had by all.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh...I should say, though, that the kids in my town are always so polite and sweet even as they get into their teens, and they do come fully decked out in costume, so that may be part of why I'm perfectly happy with it. If they were snotty and showed up in a soccer jersey and jeans, I might not be as magnanimous, LOL.

ETA: If adults come to the door I always give them candy too, or if I see Mom and Dad at the top of the driveway I hand the child an extra piece for each grown-up and tell them to give it to Mom and Dad. It's not the candy; obviously, adults can buy their own candy. It's the nostalgia and the fun of it that I like to drum up for them, just the way I love the nostalgia and fun of it.


----------



## Combatdre (Aug 10, 2013)

I still trick or treat at Disneyland costume and all .... I get more and better candy too... Lol


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

No age is too old and no costume is required...

Since the older ones usually show up late, if they compliment my props, I give them extra candy. I can't see how you can keep the spirit of Halloween alive if you are turning people away.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

I've said this in other threads, but it bears repeating. How old is too old? Dead. Once you're dead, you should stop ToTing. I realize this is discriminatory against ghosts, vampires and zombies, but the ghosts can't really take the candy anyway, and I've had too many vamps and zombies mistake the ToTers for the treats....


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

The Auditor said:


> I've said this in other threads, but it bears repeating. How old is too old? Dead. Once you're dead, you should stop ToTing. I realize this is discriminatory against ghosts, vampires and zombies, but the ghosts can't really take the candy anyway, and I've had too many vamps and zombies mistake the ToTers for the treats....


Although of course...being dead would probably be the ultimate and most applicable costume as far as Halloween is concerned!


----------



## Hallow's Eve (Oct 10, 2012)

I'd never turn away a teen at Halloween! Most of the time, they are some of the politest kids that come! One came up last year without a bag, I slammed some more candy in his friends bag and told him to share with him! lol Many of them were apologizing coming up to our porch, I quickly told them they were VERY welcome and Halloween was all about the spirit! They are still KIDS!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

There comes a time to put away childish things...

...and pull out different childish things and start haunting instead. 

As long as you're dressed up, and in the spirit, it's all good as far as I'm concerned - not too concerned about the age. 

BUT someone's gotta be home handing out candy. So if you've got a house of your own and you're in a position to haunt-it-up, not so cool to turn out the lights and head out TOTing. The Treater must become the Treatee!

And don't be the 18 year old TOTer with no costume aside from a bad attitude, who says "I'll take whatever candy you got left". That guy's gonna ruin things for everyone.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Just remember too. That 'teen' may be special needs. So just go easy before you deny them.  Please.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Hilda said:


> Just remember too. That 'teen' may be special needs. So just go easy before you deny them.  Please.


That's a good point. My son has a pretty severe intellectual delay and is autistic and at 11, can't even imagine such a thing, I'm sure, as not being "allowed" to ToT, he still believes in Santa, wants a Spongebob lunch box, etc. - according to assessments, on a school grade level he is at approximately mid-first grade, and socially and emotionally he is assessed at age 4-5. His brother is younger than he is and I have actually thought about this as regards ToTing...we will certainly be taking our youngest son ToTing for a few years yet and I can't even imagine the look on C's face if we were to tell him, "no, E can go out but you can't." Because it would literally be as if we were telling that to a very young elementary school child...I can't even bear that thought. It's too sad. He's going to come with us until the very youngest decides he's all done and wants to be the haunter instead of the hauntee (because at that time it will be "us" and not just "me" in C's mind and therefore, as he understands things, just a normal thing for "the little guys"), and to hell with anyone who thinks that's wrong because C stands at a certain height level.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh, and this reminds me, two years ago we had an older-teenage boy come to our door who as far as I could tell had intellectual delay. I treated him exactly the same as I treated every other trick-or-treater: with joy, pleasure that he had come to my door, a comment about his spooky costume and lots and lots of candy. I was proud of his parents for honoring what he wanted to do and not keeping him in just because he had reached a certain size.  He will always remember how Mom and Dad took him ToTing along with all the other fun memories he'll have, v. having been told "no, you can't do it, you're too old" and just totally not understanding that.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I refuse to vote on this one..I feel anyone should be able to trick or treat as long as the dress up and are polite!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

3 years. 

Once you've been buried that long, it's time to stop the trick or treating and earn your keep working in a haunt.


----------



## Neuf350Z (Feb 12, 2006)

I stopped when I was about 15 because I wanted to decorate the yard with a few things I had made. That began my 18-year run of turning my parent's front yard into a horror show!

I will say this...when I was that age it was a completely different time - the 80's. Kids today are punks at even 13, maybe even younger, so I think the cut-off age is hard to say. I don't mind if older kids come to the door and aren't rude. It's the obnoxious ones that ruin it.


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

You guys are great.

Every year this topic comes up, and each year I have held to the standard that trick-or-treat should have no age limit, no personal little hang-ups applied to complete strangers at your door, and no conditions for something as great as giving away treats.

I've made noise about it, reminding people that trick-or-treat is not a greeting, it's an ultimatum - no discussion, no negotiation. Halloween is a wild night of bent rules and topsy-turvy fun, of generosity and laughs and spooky scenes.

It's for everyone, and getting rid of outdated notions, things that hurt trick-or-treat instead of growing it, is the best thing we can do for this fearful festival we love so much.

You, fellow fiends, rocketh most hard.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Interesting to see a thread like this resurrected. 

I've enjoyed reading the perspectives. I also can't imagine turning someone away who comes in the spirit of the holiday....some of the most polite, complimentary ToTs I get are the older ones. They certainly seem to have a certain appreciation for what they are seeing that the younger kids just may not have.

Not to mention how many older kids I get through that are taking their younger siblings out; often they seem to just want to take their younger brother/sister to the houses they enjoyed when they themselves were younger.

Besides which, I'm a 40 + year old man who plays with poseable skeletons, animated ghosts, and singing pumpkins....who am I to judge?


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Spats said:


> You guys are great.
> 
> Every year this topic comes up, and each year I have held to the standard that trick-or-treat should have no age limit, no personal little hang-ups applied to complete strangers at your door, and no conditions for something as great as giving away treats.
> 
> ...


<-- (bowing) Likewise, my wonderfully creepy friend. I always love what you have to say, Spats!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

When your showing too much skin that could get you arrested because people r appalled by the site of you, that's your "5 more years" warning indicator.


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

If I had to pick one, I would say 15. To me though, I don't really mind getting trick or treaters that are older. I just love that fact that they are celebrating and having a good time.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't think there is a limit. Though I may look at you funny if you're in your 30s+, but you'll still get candy if you have on a costume. Around here it is totally acceptable for high schoolers to go out. I rather them be going door to door for candy than at a halloween party drinking and getting in a car.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> That's a good point. My son has a pretty severe intellectual delay and is autistic and at 11, can't even imagine such a thing, I'm sure, as not being "allowed" to ToT, he still believes in Santa, wants a Spongebob lunch box, etc. - according to assessments, on a school grade level he is at approximately mid-first grade, and socially and emotionally he is assessed at age 4-5. His brother is younger than he is and I have actually thought about this as regards ToTing...we will certainly be taking our youngest son ToTing for a few years yet and I can't even imagine the look on C's face if we were to tell him, "no, E can go out but you can't." Because it would literally be as if we were telling that to a very young elementary school child...I can't even bear that thought. It's too sad. He's going to come with us until the very youngest decides he's all done and wants to be the haunter instead of the hauntee (because at that time it will be "us" and not just "me" in C's mind and therefore, as he understands things, just a normal thing for "the little guys"), and to hell with anyone who thinks that's wrong because C stands at a certain height level.


 California Melanie, that was wonderfully articulated, You brought tears to my eyes. Bless you and both your sons.


----------



## WeeLittleWitch (Aug 21, 2014)

I wish I could still trick or treat and I'm in my thirties! When me nephew (6) and niece (4) stop by our house I'll usually abandon my husband to take them around to the neighboring houses- I still get that nervous/excited thrill I did when I was younger!! 

Having said that, I do get a little irritated when adults and older teenagers ask for candy- partly because we don't have a huge candy budget (and my husband is one of those "here's a handful!" people lol) and partly because (at least in my neighborhood) the adults tends to be drunk/ drinking while walking around, and the older kids are very proprietary about it- I don't have a problem giving appreciative kids candy, but don't come up acting like it's your RIGHT to be given candy. When I was still young enough to trick or treat I remember my brother and I saying sincere "thank you"s to people... and hearing adults reprimand children who expected candy and then ran off without another word after getting it. And I do find parents who bring babies up to be a little strange... are we really pretending that your 8 month old can handle a jolly rancher? (My husband just weighed in and said that maybe the parents just want to show off how cute their baby looks in its costume... and that when we have a kid we'll do the same thing. He's probably right lol). 

I guess it basically comes down to how the kids/ adults treat the experience- if you are having fun, and are nice, go for it. I'm jealous, in fact! If you're going to act like we owe you candy just because you ran up in a half- a*sed costume? Well. That's why we give you Candy of Indeterminate Age. ;-)


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

I trick or treated until I was 18. I didn't look 18, and for all the restrictions that placed on me, I figured there HAD to be an upside to looking young. However it was a little weird because I had just moved out and was living with my then boyfriend (been together almost 18 years now!) so we were buying candy for trick or treaters and I decided to go out with my younger friends at the last minute. It was too weird, so I stopped after that, but looks wise I could easily have trick or treated through college - in proper costume, of course! Another friend just told me about how he had to stop at 10 because some houses wouldn't shell out to him because he looked so much older and I think that's sad. 

In the same vein I hand out candy to anyone in costume, new parents bringing around babies who have them dressed up and are just brimming with pride, tiny tots toddling up who are falling down as much as they are walking who don't really know what's going on but are following big siblings, and those who look like they could be driving so long as they have a costume on. IMO you're never too old for Halloween.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

WeeLittleWitch said:


> I wish I could still trick or treat and I'm in my thirties! When me nephew (6) and niece (4) stop by our house I'll usually abandon my husband to take them around to the neighboring houses- I still get that nervous/excited thrill I did when I was younger!!
> 
> Having said that, I do get a little irritated when adults and older teenagers ask for candy- partly because we don't have a huge candy budget (and my husband is one of those "here's a handful!" people lol) and partly because (at least in my neighborhood) the adults tends to be drunk/ drinking while walking around, and the older kids are very proprietary about it- I don't have a problem giving appreciative kids candy, but don't come up acting like it's your RIGHT to be given candy. When I was still young enough to trick or treat I remember my brother and I saying sincere "thank you"s to people... and hearing adults reprimand children who expected candy and then ran off without another word after getting it. *And I do find parents who bring babies up to be a little strange... are we really pretending that your 8 month old can handle a jolly rancher? (My husband just weighed in and said that maybe the parents just want to show off how cute their baby looks in its costume... and that when we have a kid we'll do the same thing. He's probably right lo*l).
> 
> I guess it basically comes down to how the kids/ adults treat the experience- if you are having fun, and are nice, go for it. I'm jealous, in fact! If you're going to act like we owe you candy just because you ran up in a half- a*sed costume? Well. That's why we give you Candy of Indeterminate Age. ;-)


That's exactly it. I took my 2 week old around my parents neighborhood in her cute little superbaby costume, not because I wanted candy - although that certainly didn't hurt - but because she was freaking adorable and my parent's neighbors hadn't seen the baby yet.


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

My mom made me stop at 13, and I couldn't even go that year because I got in school suspension :/ lol


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

LadyMage said:


> That's exactly it. I took my 2 week old around my parents neighborhood in her cute little superbaby costume, not because I wanted candy - although that certainly didn't hurt - but because she was freaking adorable and my parent's neighbors hadn't seen the baby yet.


Exactly. I have heard people complain that parents take babies out and a few comments to the effect that the parents just want free candy. I find that a bit counterintuitive - spending $20 or more on a costume to get candy? They could just spend $20 on four bags of candy, LOL! Much much easier. And no walking around carrying a baby.

I took my son out trick-or-treating when he was 15 months old although I had no intention of letting him eat peanut butter cups. We made it to five houses (toddlers walk verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry slowly and get tired fast). He received five pieces of candy into his little bucket. I spent $25 and about 8 hours buying materials for and making his costume (he was Bam Bam). It wasn't about free candy. It was about me just dying to be able to start re-living the ToTing experience, being out at night on Halloween, and about introducing my son to the fun experience. He loved the colors of the pretty wrappers and he loved all the grown-ups telling him how adorable he looked. Indoctrinate 'em early, that's my motto.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

^ And it's pretty much the same idea, at least where I live, on the bigger kids wanting "free candy": I see the HS kids every day walking to McD's or Donut Man and buying goodies for their after-school snack. Many teens work at least a few hours a week; others receive an allowance; many kids get a few bucks for birthdays, Christmas, etc. from relatives. It's obvious that if they want candy badly, they can go buy a piece of candy themselves. They can get a peanut butter cup rather than a McDouble and a soda. No need to dress up, go out at night or anything else. Obviously they just don't want to let go of Halloween, which is fine by me, as I'm not ready yet to let go of Halloween at the age of 47.


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

And who wouldn't want to show this off?


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

^ Oh my gosh, I just fell in love! What a tiny little sweetie!


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Hard to believe she's turning 7 shortly. Where does the time go?


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

LadyMage said:


> Hard to believe she's turning 7 shortly. Where does the time go?


Our kids must have been born around same time! My daughter will be 7 on Sept 13th


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Samie said:


> Our kids must have been born around same time! My daughter will be 7 on Sept 13th


About a month apart! Mine's 7 on Oct 17th. She's gleefully had halloween birthday parties every single year until this one. We're trying something different, but she actually seems a bit dissapointed that she won't have halloween decorations or wear her costume to her Lego birthday. Maybe next year she'll want Halloween again.


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

A lego bday sounds cool! Mine wants Monster High


----------



## fanboy (Mar 21, 2014)

LadyMage said:


> About a month apart! Mine's 7 on Oct 17th.


My son will be 7 on the same day!


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

I don't know . . . we live near a university and we get a kick out of them coming by. I'm even cool with adults as long as THEY ARE IN COSTUME!! But we give candy to parents/grandparents that bring the kids. They are always surprised and pleased.


----------



## S_Toast (Jul 19, 2011)

As long as you dress up and are respectful of others and their property I don't put an age limit on it. We went TOTing in high school but we ALWAYS dressed up. We went all out. We'd work on our costumes for months and they were works of art. We never tormented younger kids or destroyed property. Most of the time we were well received. Some would ask us "Aren't you a little old?" and we would reply with "You're never too old for Halloween". That usually earned us a treat from even the most reluctant candy giver.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Teens ToTing here is pretty rare, and I haven't seen an adult ToT yet.

When we lived in Las Vegas, all bets were off. GROUPS of adults would come, no costume, no kids, pillowcases open. Honestly, it ticked me off. I spent a lot on candy, and still ran out, because I was not expecting that to happen.

I'm glad that we have an age limit here. My 14 yr old isn't so happy about it, but I did let him go last year. He didn't get any candy. I guess people thought that he was older, because he's so tall.


----------



## pumpkinhead86 (Nov 29, 2013)

I don't know if my town has an age limit, ive never checked. But, judging off who I saw trick or treating when I took my girls, there was no teens. I remember growimg up, the teens would come out and ring bells late, 10ish. I would not appreciate it bc my kids are in bed by that time.


----------

